# T/C Encore Pro Hunter No. 3928



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with these guns?

It's a Thompson Center Encore Pro Hunter No. 3928

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/proHunter.php

12 gauge Turkey gun...

I read somewhere the standard Encore version had pretty bad recoil, which is to be expected in such a light gun, but the new Encore Pro is supposed to have 40% less recoil than the Encore...

Any reviews would be great, thank you!


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I have no knowledge of the shotgun version, but I have a ProHunter muzzleloader, and yes, compared to my Encore muzzleloader, the felt recoil is about half of that of the Encore with an equal load and projectile. Hope this helps.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I have an Encore in 12ga shooting 3" copper solid slugs and to me the recoil isn't any worse then any other shotgun I own.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Should be a fun little gun.. The girlfriend killed many a bird with a little 24 inch H&R shooting 3 inch mags, so you will survive. What is chamber length 3 inch ?

I would personally go with the 20 gauge version, if the flex tech stock thingy didnt add to much weight it would be a great mountain shotgun.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

skipper34 said:


> I have no knowledge of the shotgun version, but I have a ProHunter muzzleloader, and yes, compared to my Encore muzzleloader, the felt recoil is about half of that of the Encore with an equal load and projectile. Hope this helps.


It does help, greatly appreciate the info!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> I have an Encore in 12ga shooting 3" copper solid slugs and to me the recoil isn't any worse then any other shotgun I own.


To date, the only shotgun I own is a single shot 12 ga slug gun with wood stock and a very small pad on the butt end.

Never thought it kicked all that bad, so assuming this gun would kick even less...

Thanks!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Should be a fun little gun.. The girlfriend killed many a bird with a little 24 inch H&R shooting 3 inch mags, so you will survive. What is chamber length 3 inch ?
> 
> I would personally go with the 20 gauge version, if the flex tech stock thingy didnt add to much weight it would be a great mountain shotgun.


Yeah, recoil is not really what worried me, mainly just interested if anyone had any personal experience with that gun and what they thought of it.

I can't find anywhere local that has one in stock, so it's a special order item...

Appreciate your input!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Boozer said:


> Yeah, recoil is not really what worried me, mainly just interested if anyone had any personal experience with that gun and what they thought of it.
> 
> i bought mine last year at jays in clare. killed a nice tom at 35 yards. this spring.doesn't pattern any better than any other shot gun i've had.
> don't let anybody tell you the recoil isn't bad. it's worse than any gun i ever shot..i'm keeping the pro hunter frame and selling the barrel and forearm next spring.had several people tell me not to buy it.wished i'd of listened.
> i have 3 pro hunters,22-250,7mm-08,and 209x50m/l..wife has a encore ..they are all great guns. t/c just made a mistake making the 12 ga. turkey gun it sucks


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Woodie, other than recoil is there other reasons this gun sucked ? Not being a S.A. but a guy is genuinely interested in this firearm and you kinda leave him hanging as to why. 

Not sure on the Pro Hunter but one thing that took me back on the original Encore turkey gun was it did not have ejectors..  If you were buying it with the main intention as a shotgun and speding what 550-600 or something, heck you could spend a couple hundred and have an H&R sporting extractors.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i like my pro hunters.they're great.
but the turkey gun has a felt recoil that is awful.when i pull the triger it comes back so hard it bruises my thumb knuckle.black and blue..
i have a 3 1/2 inch benelli i take to texas goose hunting,lay on my back and shoot non stop for a week. i'm used to recoil.
wish i could've shot one before i laid out 700.00


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

GREATLY appreciate the feedback guys!

Looks like my search continues.

Happy New Year


----------



## Encore1250 (Jul 10, 2010)

i have one, and like it for turkey hunting, its short light, and likes 3inch hevishot#6s. got real tight pattern with factory turkey choke.I think it shots about like a 3inch mag slug for recoil comparison. and did i say it was shot and light great for run and gunning turkeys.


----------

